# Wrought Iron Gates



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Anyone know anyone that can build it and I will install it myself? It is for a small walkway leading up to the front door. Maybe 5' wide with the two posts and hinges?


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Contact Marsh Jr.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is one he built

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=255968&highlight=marsh+jr


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Weather or Not


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

don't know where you live but I am a welder/fabricator. I have my own equip. at home in garage. I can help. looking to get fishing equip. 214-893-9148 my name is christian


----------

